# DDR & my first impression



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

got my 100% DDR boy from the airport, first impression when i opened the crate:
he looks at the guy opening the crate and then backs up into the corner and sat.
i let him be but left my hand right outside his crate.
probably in a minute he went to my hand and sniffed it.
offered him a cut up pieces of hotdog, he backs up again looked at my hand and sniffed and took the treat.
lured him out from the crate with the treat, hesitant, would move forward and then stops and llooks before moving forward again.

so different from my czech/slovak. when i got him from the airport 6 years ago at 8 weeks, he went out off his crate like nothing and startss to wander off and wag his tail.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i have observed that ddr dog startles easily.

fire up the chainsaw yesterday and was limbing some trees, ddr dog ran away i think due to the noise and sound the chainsaw made.

stepped on some dried limbs/branches that makes a cracking noise and ddr dog steps back.

AC condenser kicks in while doing some yard work and ddr dog ran away from it about 5-6 feet.

everything new, he is wary. he sees as a threat (?), he backs up, checks it out and re engages and gets back to it from a different angle.

also switched him from kibble to raw.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

How old is he? Hopefully it is just that the trip rattled him a bit. Where did you get him from?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hot dog ? was ist das? dog sniffs at eraser pink blob - lol 

not my experience and I brought in 100% DDR dogs back in the early 90's - one a Lenn v Kleinen Mohr son Lenn vom kleinen Mohr
and others 
including from Sandokan and in 2010 two from Parchimer Land

In the interim I used Klockow's Lex and Grando von Mecklenburger Buffel 
I was able to see the dogs , and what they contributed genetically.

The DDR was used on and with one line that had run for close to 40 years from generation to generation.,
That allowed me to see what was improved, maintained, or l diluted .

the pup has no bond or reason to trust you yet --

what is your dogs pedigree - PM me


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He came from oversees! Who knows what happend on the way in transport. I don't blame him for a bit. Give him some time to know that he is safe with you and then evaluate. Just MO. I think we often expect way too much from our pups and dogs. Maybe he doesn't consider hotdogs to be food, which is true.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Best East German lines are here in the states. Your one dog does not represent the East German Line, its a dog a pup and a experience. That said young and new and an individual. I don't prefer puppies go headlong into startling things. Backs up and reengages when appropriate is natures ways of surviving puppyhood. Natural selection at work.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

carmspack said:


> hot dog ? was ist das? dog sniffs at eraser pink blob - lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Right.. I'm not sure theres even meat in them there dogs any more. I have upgraded to avoid the pink slime but still use them as well.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just relax and let the pup settle in. Of course you can introduce a variety of household sounds/scenarios but allow it to happen naturally, when it makes sense. Work on earning this pups trust, build a bond now. Of course you want a confident dog, a brave one. Genetics matter big time, you matter as well.

I was chatting with someone who got a Mal pup. He was so worried about what this dog was made of, needed to know right now. It was almost like the dogs natural environment with him was going to be a weekend haunted house, ghouls and all. lol


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

CometDog said:


> How old is he? Hopefully it is just that the trip rattled him a bit. Where did you get him from?


8 weeks and a couple of days



carmspack said:


> hot dog ?
> 
> the pup has no bond or reason to trust you yet --
> 
> what is your dogs pedigree - PM me


when i was doing IPO we used hotdogs for treat so i thought i'm gonna use hotdog.
PM'ed you, thanks Carmen.



wolfy dog said:


> He came from oversees! Who knows what happend on the way in transport. I don't blame him for a bit. Give him some time to know that he is safe with you and then evaluate. Just MO. I think we often expect way too much from our pups and dogs. Maybe he doesn't consider hotdogs to be food, which is true.


pup came from here in the states.
yes, i'm giving him time am just documenting my experience with this pup.

thank you



Seer said:


> Best East German lines are here in the states. Your one dog does not represent the East German Line, its a dog a pup and a experience. That said young and new and an individual. I don't prefer puppies go headlong into startling things. Backs up and reengages when appropriate is natures ways of surviving puppyhood. Natural selection at work.


thank you.

everytime he meets/sees something new to him he backs up and then re engages at a different angle. i havent seen my other gsd do the same thing, if the stimuli was a threat i think my other dog would die in an instant as compared to this pup. i think he is wary of everything new to him and don't want to check the stimuli in a straight path but checks it out coming from a different angle.

he had warmed up to the chainsaw now. just did some cutting today and he follows me with the chainsaw on and sometimes i rev it up to intentionally startle him but it doesnt faze him anymore.

a friend of mine came by today and the pup did the same thing, backs up 3 steps and circles around and checked my friend from a different angle and sniffs him then went to my side and lay down.

today he goes in and out of the screened patio just by watching my older dog.
another thing, he goes up and down the stairs with no hesitation. my older dog when a pup was scared to go up the stairs. i got him up by playing ball and throwing the ball up the stairs and he went for it without thinking.

learning this guys temperament everyday.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Each is an individual. When I picked up Eska at the airport, she'd been in the crate for 16 hours, due to her flight being delayed by bad weather. She didn't want to come out at all. It was 4 a.m. I hadn't had any sleep, and I was short on patience, so finally, I reached in and gently pulled her out.

I clipped the leash to her collar, put her down on the grass, and within a few minutes, she was wanting to play with the leash!

Her breeder says she has seen fully trained military dogs that were afraid to come out of their crate after a flight. It can be pretty rough for them! 

Of course, we'd prefer to see them come bouncing out enthusiastically, ready to take on the world. But I wouldn't read too much into it if that's not how they react!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Stop comparing this pup to another dog you owned!!! It’s not fair to the pup. If you wanted the same characteristics as other dog, ( Czech lines) you should have gotten another Czech dog and he probably would have exited the crate similarly. Pure DDR dogs are wired differently from many other lines, but still are great example of the breed.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think I would intentionally startle an 8 week old pup over and over.
.especially with a chainsaw.... Why don't you just chill and let the little guy settle in

Whatever the genetic predisposition is, he is still just a baby who has traveled a long way


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the pup needs a fair chance 

looking at things you have a very very young pup "8 weeks and a couple of days"

who could have stood another week or two at his first home, with graduated periods of
separation from the litter.

when I had my litters I would have dog-of-the-day , even though it might have been a few
hours , of one on one time . They became individuals . They had an identity , a name , not 
just pup pup. I could take the litter out and call out one name and that one pup would stop
and come visit while the others which were not that name continued doing what they were doing.

this pup , at a marked developmental period has already endured quite the experience .

abrupt removal from litter , maybe alone for the first time , crated , again maybe a first time,
handled by sundry cargo crew - some who handle live cargo as if they were baggage , experienced
the flight and then expected to accept you as some long lost friend , reunited , the instant that
he saw you . 

he probably could have stood another week or two in his original home 




wit


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I agree. Abruptly leaving litter, cargo on a flight, completely new human, new smells, and a CHAINSAW lol. Not even 9 weeks old yet. I wouldn't make any judgement about his personality yet. Cahnces are as soon as he used to his surroundings he will be fine. 

My WGWL x Czech (from Slovakian breeders) was 5 months old when I got him. He had been raised in a puppy raising house with 5 kids up until 20 weeks. Then the original breeder had him for 2 weeks, then he came to my home. He was weirded out to say the least. He thought he lost his handler "again" (such a failure in the dog world! lol) I made the mistake of too much too soon. We fixed it, but my enthusiasm for integrating him could have been a bit more tempered.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Each is an individual.


got it.



cliffson1 said:


> Stop comparing this pup to another dog you owned!!! It’s not fair to the pup. If you wanted the same characteristics as other dog, ( Czech lines) you should have gotten another Czech dog and he probably would have exited the crate similarly. Pure DDR dogs are wired differently from many other lines, but still are great example of the breed.


understood. that's my amateur mistake, i can't help comparing their characters.
i like this pups chracter/temperament though. wary.



Thecowboysgirl said:


> I don't think I would intentionally startle an 8 week old pup over and over.
> .especially with a chainsaw.... Why don't you just chill and let the little guy settle in
> 
> Whatever the genetic predisposition is, he is still just a baby who has traveled a long way


i didnt intentionally startle the pup. i didnt even think about the pup when i was firing the saw to limb trees. i just wanted to get the yard work done as it was getting late. the 2nd time i again didnt think of the pup, the pup slipped off my mind, i fired up the saw and then i saw the pup right there sniffing around like he didnt even hear the saw. i revved up the saw and the pup didnt even look to check what the sound was - yes when i revved up the saw that was meant to startle him, i wanted to see how the pup would react or was curious if the pup would react the same way the day before.



carmspack said:


> the pup needs a fair chance


 the pup will get plenty no problem.



CometDog said:


> and a CHAINSAW lol. Not even 9 weeks old yet. I wouldn't make any judgement about his personality yet. Cahnces are as soon as he used to his surroundings he will be fine.


 chainsaw = please refer to my reply about it above.
no, please don't get me wrong, i am not making any judgement i am merely making an observation/impression of the pups first few days.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

You said and I quote "sometimes I rev it up to intentionally startle him"

"sometimes" sounds like more than once.

Sniffing ground can be avoidance behavior because dog/pup stressed out.

Puppy didn't sound super confident to begin with for whatever reason and I just don't get intentionally startling a pup who seems a little unsure. I feel like that is going to have the opposite effect from what you want.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

totally unrelated but I don't even like to have my adult dogs out when the chainsaw is running. Neither one is afraid of it and I know they don't understand what it is capable of and I can just see one of them trying to run up to daddy to give him a toy or who knows what and disaster because he can't hear then coming and can he shut it off in time if one of them runs up to him? 

Seems like most of my dogs don't have a healthy respect for dangerous equipment or machinery.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP by over-stimulating this young pup you are creating the dog you are worried about. There is nothing that will gain confidence by running and revving up a chain saw. Gentle exposure where the up doesn't have to be worried makes for confidence. Read that sticky on that. I believe Carmspack wrote it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Make don't break .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My girls came home at 9 weeks during the start of our seasonal firewood cutting. I didn't intentionally expose them, it's just what we do and they either sink or swim, both "swam" just fine. As adults, solid OB kept them out of harms way when I'm felling or doing something with more risk, but otherwise they're free to roam. Take some reasonable precautions and do what you gotta do.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> totally unrelated but I don't even like to have my adult dogs out when the chainsaw is running. Neither one is afraid of it and I know they don't understand what it is capable of and I can just see one of them trying to run up to daddy to give him a toy or who knows what and disaster because he can't hear then coming and can he shut it off in time if one of them runs up to him?
> 
> Seems like most of my dogs don't have a healthy respect for dangerous equipment or machinery.


Most of my dogs have been bullet proof about noise, given that they have grown up around sleds, quads, cars, air compressors and such. But I draw the line at chainsaws and the like. It has been my experience that dogs and especially young dogs like to "help". I would not have an unrestrained dog around a chainsaw.
I always stood back with the pups and let them choose to approach or not approach. They were exposed from day one, usually from the safety of the house. Husband is a body man and car nut, so ruckus from the garage became the norm and over time, at their pace they got closer. Even Shadow is environmentally bullet proof. And never loose when I am cutting wood. Not with the axe or the chainsaw.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

rshkr said:


> View attachment 495106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog does the same thing, she likes to take a sec to think it over. Which intellectually I appreciate, I'm not a dive in and hope for the best kind of guy so I get it, but it annoys the crap out of me as a trainer. My girl is a year old and still doing it, so there's my input based on a sample of 1. LOL

He is absolutely adorable though! :grin2:


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> OP by over-stimulating this young pup you are creating the dog you are worried about.


i'm not worried about anything. you guys are putting more into this than i thought.
people describe ddr's as "suspicious" and my first observation/impression was just that. the pup is wary. when the pup met my friend he was wary/suspicious and I LOVED IT!

if i meant to over stimulate him i would have taken him to the range last sunday while doing a USPSA match, that's alot of rounds in a span of 2 hrs. 400 rounds per shooter and about 30 shooters.

i've read a post from clif about his dog that would survive in the wild because it is wary while his other dog will not make it (to that effect) and that is exactly how i felt about this pup.

the chainsaw is part of our life. we live in a couple of acres and it's wooded, we have fruit trees that needs to be trimmed and invasive bamboos that needs to be eradicated but we can't cut them all at once because we burn them but we can't have a big burn for asfety urposes.



carmspack said:


> Make don't break .


understood.



Nigel said:


> My girls came home at 9 weeks during the start of our seasonal firewood cutting. I didn't intentionally expose them, it's just what we do and they either sink or swim, both "swam" just fine. As adults, solid OB kept them out of harms way when I'm felling or doing something with more risk, but otherwise they're free to roam. Take some reasonable precautions and do what you gotta do.


same here. in case you guys are thinking of a 30 inch chainsaw, no it is not. it is a stihl 193t 12in, very small and easy to maneuver for trimming and limbing.



Tennessee said:


> My dog does the same thing, she likes to take a sec to think it over. Which intellectually I appreciate, I'm not a dive in and hope for the best kind of guy so I get it, but it annoys the crap out of me as a trainer. My girl is a year old and still doing it, so there's my input based on a sample of 1. LOL
> 
> He is absolutely adorable though! :grin2:


yes, same here and i love it!

i've spent 4 days with this pup already, 24hrs a day as i work from home.
at night he sleeps beside me in his crate so when he whines and wants to get out to relieve himself i'm there. i've been sleeping in the living room and this will go on until he doesnt whine to go out around 2-3-4 a.m. i did this with y other dog and got him potty trained in no time.







all day he is always at my side. he only goes away to relieve himself, even then i am always watching.

introduced him today to the chicks and chickens. will take pic tomorrow.

going for a car ride


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sabis mom said:


> Most of my dogs have been bullet proof about noise, given that they have grown up around sleds, quads, cars, air compressors and such. But I draw the line at chainsaws and the like. It has been my experience that dogs and especially young dogs like to "help". I would not have an unrestrained dog around a chainsaw.
> I always stood back with the pups and let them choose to approach or not approach. They were exposed from day one, usually from the safety of the house. Husband is a body man and car nut, so ruckus from the garage became the norm and over time, at their pace they got closer. Even Shadow is environmentally bullet proof. And never loose when I am cutting wood. Not with the axe or the chainsaw.


Luckily our wood shed is right outside the fence of the backyard so the dogs can be out with us but unable to get too close.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

"the pup is wary. when the pup met my friend he was wary/suspicious and I LOVED IT!"

OP, just a thought but being happy that your pup is wary of new people at this age ...he could pick up on that and instead of getting confidence from you as a leader saying everything is okay here, what he senses from you is yes strangers are potentially scary and dangerous...I feel like this could develop into something nasty at some point.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> "the pup is wary. when the pup met my friend he was wary/suspicious and I LOVED IT!"
> 
> OP, just a thought but being happy that your pup is wary of new people at this age ...he could pick up on that and instead of getting confidence from you as a leader saying everything is okay here, what he senses from you is yes strangers are potentially scary and dangerous...I feel like this could develop into something nasty at some point.


my observatio is that the pup is wary/suspicious but t was explained to me by carmspack in a PM, 

***REMOVED BY MODERATOR***

i guess i'm gonna be doing alot of tracking


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

You should take my opinion with a grain of salt.........I am new to GSDs, but I am not new to dogs nor am I new to hard driven dogs.
Genali is not a fearful pup. She is wary of new things, though, and I like that about her.

For instance, I introduced her to the goats the other day. Mind you that I have Boer goats and Spanish goats. These are big goats. My biggest male, Socrates, weighs in at just over 200 pounds, and though I haven't measured him at the withers, when he stands on his hind legs, he is at least 7 feet tall. 

I expected some fear from a 20 pound puppy. Genali was on a long-line so that she could take whatever adjustment measures she needed while getting reassurance from me. We approached the goats and once she saw them, I could see her tense up. The goats were probably 30 feet from us at this point. She immediately took a few steps backward and sat down. She studied them for a minute, then got up to change position. She moved slowly, tail down, watching carefully, and obviously concerned. Even with her concern, I felt like she showed considerable bravery in the face of what surely looked like monsters to her. Please don't mistake wary behavior for fear! I felt like Genali showed a sensible reaction, she didn't run in headlong to a new situation, and she didn't cower or run away. She simply took her time, checked things out and slowly became more comfortable without pressure from me. 

She did look to me for reassurance, which I gave, but I don't provide treats in "scary" situations because I don't reward timid behavior. I simply reassure. She did beautifully, and in the end we were able to walk around the small herd with a confident wagging tail.

My point in all of this is to say that sometimes a dog that is wary without being fearful is better than a dog that just rushes in. I love that Genali likes to sit and consider new things right now, and I respect her need to do so. As her trust in me develops, she will learn that I won't put her in a bad situation. It sounds like your pup had a similar reaction......he just needed to study and consider if you were worthy of his trust.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i never said the pup was fearful or nervy, people assumed. i said "suspicious/wary" and even then suspicious was the wrong word as Carmen described to me, that the pup isn't showing "suspicious" and that all GSD , by the standard are supposed to be alert , watchful and that it is a function of guarding / protection especially given the pups bloodline /pedigree which is CLOSER TO THE OLD HERDING DOGS.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it's a good little puppy and I want to make sure that the owner appreciates what he has .

how a breeder raises the dog also has some bearing , environment , social interactions, exposures
to NORMAL living .

if I had a litter of pups , they would start the separation process by increasingly long periods away from
the dam.

they might be in an enclosure imder tje bog shade tree at the front of the house . 
they see every delivery truck that comes up the drive , they see visitors , they get the experience
of the ldeere lawn tractor cutting grass feet away , they see the adult dogs out for their run who
come to the enclosure to visit - nose to nose .

if the neighbour has a party , or firewords, or target practice in the back half of the 10 acres then 
that is what the pups are exposed to .

we take it in stride, they take it in stride. hmph - shrug it off - 

they see a lot of normal life activity . I get to see their response . .

this is the socialization that I try to convey in the rethinking early popular socialization thread.

pups are pre-stressed, not over stressed , and that prepares them for capacity for handling stress in 
the future


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is Mr. cutie! 8 week old pups are babies they really are regardless of breed, lines etc. enjoy your pup! He looks like he is fitting in well! Our King Charles was picked up at the airport she was quiet when we saw her. A good night rest was all she needed. Who knows what kind of trip he had in cargo.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

rshkr said:


> i never said the pup was fearful or nervy, people assumed. i said "suspicious/wary" and even then suspicious was the wrong word as Carmen described to me, that the pup isn't showing "suspicious" and that all GSD , by the standard are supposed to be alert , watchful and that it is a function of guarding / protection especially given the pups bloodline /pedigree which is CLOSER TO THE OLD HERDING DOGS.
> 
> View attachment 495457
> View attachment 495465


Unfortunately, many view wary/suspicion as being nervy.( wary/suspicion can be nerves and it can be aloofness)....Carmen is exactly right!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

digger alert


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

got some bad thunderstorms yesterday and ddr pup took it like a champ, never flinched.
it has been an absolute blast getting to know this pups temperament.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a little bit of caution has saved many a life . 

recovery and resilience - that is the key.

the pup observes , and then is totally fine. As experience and consequences accummulate
that slight pause , gap, will be so shor , so narrow that it is not even perceptible . Part of intelligence.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow is he adorable! How is everything else going? Walk him by any jack hammers yet? lol Sorry could not resist


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

carmspack said:


> a little bit of caution has saved many a life .
> 
> recovery and resilience - that is the key.
> 
> ...


understood, it's been an amazing adventure so far.



CometDog said:


> Wow is he adorable! How is everything else going? Walk him by any jack hammers yet? lol Sorry could not resist


no jack hammers yet but stanley steemer came and cleaned the carpet of a house i am fixing to sell, their van is loud.















potty training ddr pup was easy (hope i didnt jinx it). he has had no accidents since the day i got him, but the first few nights was a burden- sleeping in the living room floor, waking up every few hours but espresso helped alot during the day. it's been 4 days since i went back to the bedroom and no accidents on the crate whn i let him out in the morning at 6:30 then he rans directly to the bushes to potty.
no treats was use potty training ddr pup only praise, belly scratch and head rubs. now everytime after he potty he runs to me for his scratches and rubs.
























ddr pup loves his crate. everytime i am about to feed him his meal he goes and run into his crate, sits and waits, for me to give the signal before pup eats.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like things are going great!! Good impulse control on that puppy. I once raised a pup without any accidents. Griff has had three. I am in competition with myself on that and I hate it when I scr*w up. He is four months old and it has been weeks since the last one so I think we're good....with vigilance until 9 months.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like things are going great!! Good impulse control on that puppy.


 thank you, i hope so too.

i had a crew came by today to pour some concrete slab, ddr pup was out and about sniffing the crew, he wouldnt let the strangers touch him (not in a nervous way he just dont want anything to do with them). after he got to sniff them all (4 people), he went to my left side and did a "platz/down" while i was talking to their boss.
i was so proud, i had to take a pic. 
he is also exactly 10 weeks today, and exactly 2 weeks from the day i picked him up from the airport.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Don't puppies have their first fear stage around 8 weeks?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

rshkr said:


> got some bad thunderstorms yesterday and ddr pup took it like a champ, never flinched.
> it has been an absolute blast getting to know this pups temperament.
> View attachment 496657


He didn’t flinch in thunderstorms...well wouldn’t that be nerves also...( good by the way)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Don't puppies have their first fear stage around 8 weeks?


Is there such a thing as fear periods??


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You seem very hung up on the DDR aspect and I am desperately curious as to why. Good breeding is good breeding regardless of lines.
Could you elaborate?


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> You seem very hung up on the DDR aspect and I am desperately curious as to why.


this :grin2:


***REMOVED BY MODERATOR***


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

rshkr said:


> understood, it's been an amazing adventure so far.
> 
> 
> no jack hammers yet but stanley steemer came and cleaned the carpet of a house i am fixing to sell, their van is loud.
> ...


pretty off topic, ive been enjoying reading the updates of you and your pup bonding and learning. What crate is that you have though?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

To each their own.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

RoninByDesign said:


> pretty off topic, ive been enjoying reading the updates of you and your pup bonding and learning. What crate is that you have though?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QAVO43C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LCQS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

rshkr said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QAVO43C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LCQS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I wonder if that will be large enough for a full grown GSD, esp. a DDR one. :wink2:


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> I wonder if that will be large enough for a full grown GSD, esp. a DDR one. :wink2:


Nope, nope it will not be. My DDR stopped being crated at 7 mos. At a year old he is a lean 68 lbs. and shoving him into a 42" crate is just comical now. >


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

thru the advice of carmspack to "throw a ball into the tall grass and stay back, dont interrupt, let the ddr pup figure it out" i followed her advice and i did one in the dark too. I rolled a beef bone in the backyard about 40ft ( i am going to increase the distance as time goes ) and had the ddr pup "hunt" for it. as soon as i released him, he went straight to the trail and put his nsoe on the ground, a few steps, few more and then pup circles back nose on the ground took this pic with no flash so as not to "interrupt" the ddr pup as carmspack instructed.







a few moments later, ddr pup got his reward for the hunt and that's when i turn the flash on.








ddr pup has learned to love his crate, he goes to his crate to sleep without coaxing or luring, he goes by himself.








he also hangs out on his crate. i want to say crate training him was so easy. this ddr boy is super smart.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay -- now see what you have

you are in the pitch black darkness of night -- 
you lob something 40 feet -- that is far 
you have a pup - 11 weeks? -- and he has the CONFIDENCE 
to leave your side and go through tall grass 
by himself on a search 
all the time he is concentrating - and purposeful

that is HUGE --- 

one little change though --- don't use food -- you don't want to create
a garbage hunter -- no food 

use your ball or kong or leather roll . Start over at a short distance -- send dog out .
use same cue each time --- find it - go look -- go check , where is it - whatever suits you 

dog moves out - you be quiet -- no guidance -- don't come back with it dog gets ignored - you stay
still and quiet 

dog comes back with it - mighty praise.

you want to make use of the dog's hunt / search skills - not have the dog look out for himself with a 
fiest at the end 

the goal is an indication - bring it back to you .

then you can create distance and time challenges --- but do not go too fast too quickly

success depends on that -- 

by don't interrupt I mean to resist the temptation to be chatty or to step in to help the dog , do the dogs work


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

we lost ddr pup the other day, monday we found him after an hr search. 
details when i get back.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

rshkr said:


> we lost ddr pup the other day, monday we found him after an hr search.
> details when i get back.


Oh NO!

I am SO very sorry!

RIP Little One


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Oh NO!
> 
> I am SO very sorry!
> 
> RIP Little One


Wait.. I took that as the pup escaped and was found after an hour...Hoping not "lost" as in the puppy passed away

*Hope everything is ok OP!*


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Chuck94! said:


> Wait.. I took that as the pup escaped and was found after an hour...Hoping not "lost" as in the puppy passed away
> 
> *Hope everything is ok OP!*


*Oh MY GOSH!!!! 

I Pray you are right Chuck and I just mis-interperted the post!!!*


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> *Oh MY GOSH!!!!
> 
> I Pray you are right Chuck and I just mis-interperted the post!!!*


Me too :crying:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds like he ran away and he found him!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> It sounds like he ran away and he found him!


Agreed! Thank goodness 0


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

the senior gsd and my ddr pup was not in the deck that afternoon so i called them but only the senior showed up and not the pup. we kept calling but the pup never showed up so now we got worried. we walk and search the entire property (not fenced), we asked the neighbors and one of the kids said they saw the pup with the senior a few mins earlier. a couple of kids is now helping us, suddenly one of the kids said isn't that a puppy? 
he was right there about 100ft away under the palmetto palms standing. i called him and he run towards me but when he saw the kids running towards him the pup went back under the bushes. i told the kids to stay back and i called the pup again and he waited a few seconds before he came running towards me.

he was about 120 yards away from the house, we were thinking maybe when i called the dogs the senior run fast and left the pup, the pup was trying to get home but made the wrong turn on a different driveway and then hid under the palmetto palms.

that gave us a scare so now we are having the entire property fenced!









first home depot stroll








making sure the horse don't jump over the fence. lol








watching the sun rise over the atlantic


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

2ble post


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

ddr pup is 7 months old now and 51lbs. has bigger paws than my old gsd.
we kept him skinny because during OB he moves like a boulder when fat. hahahaha. 

ipo trainer feedback on ddr pup:
mind of his own, if he doesnt want to do it he wont 
can take a correction, you really have to lay it on him before he listens
easily distracted, would rather chase the cats/squirrels than eat his food
confident, nothing scares him 
hi pack drive
very good nose


havent started bite work, some tracking but mostly OB.

will keep updating this post every once in awhile.


----------

